# NUB here, needs some advice on purchase



## premio (Sep 26, 2006)

I've read through the info here and I just don't know what best meets my needs. So I'll ask. This will be to diplex through coax to my DirecTV HR-20 and will be for HD only. We never have snow and rarely freeze and top winds are around 40mph during infrequent storms. Here are the Digital Channels I want to pickup (if I pickup others, that's just a bonus):

* yellow - uhf KQCA-DT 58.1 MNT STOCKTON CA 175° 32.0 46 
* yellow - uhf KTXL-DT 40.1 FOX SACRAMENTO CA 178° 31.9 55 
* yellow - uhf KVIE-DT 6.1 PBS SACRAMENTO CA 178° 31.9 53 
* yellow - uhf KXTV-DT 10.1 ABC SACRAMENTO CA 177° 34.0 61 
* yellow - uhf KOVR-DT 13.1 CBS STOCKTON CA 177° 34.0 25 
* yellow - uhf KCRA-DT 3.1 NBC SACRAMENTO CA 177° 33.5 35 
* red - uhf KMAX-DT 31.1 CW SACRAMENTO CA 176° 32.2 21

Why is the last entry marked red when it is only 32.2 miles away? Do the lower frequencies attenuate that much more drastically? (i.e compare 13.1 to 31.1, it seems that 13.1 would require a higher gain antenna?

Do I still want a directional antenna for clarity, despite being in range for a multi-directional antenna?

Do I want a VHF combo antenna for anything in the future?

This antenna meets the Wife Approval Factor: http://www.antennasdirect.com/lacrosse.html

This seems to give me my best chance at receiving bonus channels, but will it compromise the close ones: http://www.antennasdirect.com/91XG_HDTV_antenna.html

Thanks Ya'll


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

My advice is to head to AVSForum.com and find the OTA thread for your neck of the woods. A lot of the major markets are covered. You can see what solutions others are using in your area. In my case, I live in the land of multipath and the major towers are probably 10 miles or so away. After trying a couple of different options, I went with a Ch. Master 4228 mounted in my attic. No metal up there to complicate reception. Others have said a location like this will attenuate your signal by as much as 50%. YMMV. In my case, I'm getting rock solid reception.

Good luck.

John


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Have you tried a Radio Shack U-75R antenna. It only costs $25 and for your purposes it should work fine. If it does not do the job, you can return it. For the price it is worth the effort.

The 91XG would be way overkill.

As close as your stations are to each other (only a 3 degree spread) even a highly directiona antenna will get them all.


----------



## MIKE0616 (Dec 13, 2006)

I would opt for something a LOT lower gain that what you have been looking at. The RatShack antennas would be a good place to start and you can return them until you find one that works like you want. Directional antenna would be my choice as there is no advantage to an "omnidirectional" if the signals all come from one area. Also, go for a VHF/UHF as KCRA may be using UHF right now, but they very well may end up on VHF when the analogs go dark. Some of the channels here are going back to VHF when the analogs are gone, not sure about there, but the cost differential is so small, why take the chance?

The last entry could be different (noted as red) as its broadcast orientation (where its aimed) could be different than others. You can check at fcc.gov to see what the pattern it is using is VS. the others in your area.

Also, I would check out the antenna your wife likes before I spent that much on one that may or may not work. From my experience and what I have read, the "cute" antennas don't perform all that well although my wife would like a non-yagi as well, so know well where you are coming from. 

Are you going to put the antenna on a mount outside or try an attic mount? That will make a difference on your needs as well, although I would opt for the outdoor if at all possible.

Just my 1.99 cents worth,
-Mike


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

KCRA is staying on 35.


----------



## premio (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks all. I do plan to mount this outside on the roof in the place my 3LNB dish is still attched (been lazy). This is about 1 meter behind the 5LNB, is there any issue with the LNB's scattering some reflected signals that would cause a noticable amount of interference?

Also, is there a downside to going with a higher gain antenna? (i.e will it make the close stations 'invisible' because its tuned for a weaker signal?) I'm hoping I can pick up some distant bay area signlas, granted they would be the analog ones as I don't think I could get a strong enough signal on a digital one having to bounce over a mountain range =)

To the comment of the VHF included. It looks like I can buy a VHF antenna later if I wanted to and just hook them together, is that accurate?

Just forced 108 to download, and I'm stoked to get something up and running even though I'll have to remove my b-band converters to diplex  I've been spoiled with Cable since I was a pee wee, and my only experience with Antennas has been the traditional V antenna on the garage tv.

Thanks again


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

You cannot just hook UHF and VHF antennas together, they will each pick up some signal from the other's range and in most cases cancel out some of the signal. you need to buy a UHF/VHF joiner that filters them properly.

If you do use the higher gain antenna, you cannot use am amplifier or the nearby stations will overload both the amp and your tuner and you get nothing at all.

As long as the TV antenna is far enough away from the dish, it should not cause reflections if it is above them. The dish is not a flat surface so reflections are insignificant.


----------

